# New bike shop in Centerville De??????



## crossracer

Any info out there????

Bill


----------



## Gregpape23

wait, are you saying there might be a bike shop opening? or are you just asking if any are out there. I sure would like one on rt 52, that would be like, superduper convenient.


----------



## crossracer

I have tommrrow off and will take a ride up there and take a look. I;ll let you know.

Bill


----------



## 88 rex

I would love one on 52. I wish I could afford to open one.


----------



## Dream Plus

Wouldn't you rather earn some money?


----------



## Becky

That would a be a decent location for a shop, IMO. People out that way can well afford it, and you're not far from the PA-DE state line.


----------



## ECXkid04

Becky said:


> That would a be a decent location for a shop, IMO. People out that way can well afford it, and you're not far from the PA-DE state line.


people out that way could definitely afford it. i'd love to see a shop open in greenville/centerville... would be nice to save some $$$ on sales tax. super close to me also. let us know if there is anything definitive happening!


----------



## crossracer

There is no shop yet, however it is planning a November opening from what i am told. If it is who i think it is it will be high end product and great service. THe gentleman in question is a master mechanic and easily my equal> LOL LOL LOL  

Once i see something i will let you all know. 

Bill


----------



## Droptopcheyv

I had a guy come into the bike shop I work at today saying he was opening up a shop in Centerville, DE. When I looked it up this is the only thing that came up. If it is the guy I am speaking of his name is Rob and he's a real nice guy. Stops by my shop every other month or so.


----------



## Gregpape23

What shop do you work at? jw


----------



## Droptopcheyv

Bucks County Bicycle Company.
http://www.buckscountybikes.com/


----------



## smartyiak

*I rode today*

and sure enough there was a sign in a window that read, "Bike coming soon" It is on 52 almost right across the street from Buckley's. 

-Smarty


----------



## crossracer

Its going to be called Garrisons cyclery of centerville. THe location i s great for rides and the neighborhood is very nice. Here is hoping that he is successful. 

Happy Bill


----------



## Gregpape23

Yes! I saw it too! I can't wait! Does anyone know when it might be opening?


----------



## 88 rex

Good luck to him. I have a feeling I won't be able to afford anything "high end." 

Will it be strictly road bikes?


----------



## Gregpape23

Do they have a website up?


----------



## Droptopcheyv

When I saw Rob on Saturday he didn't have any bike companies he would be dealing with yet. He was picking up bike stands from my shop. I'll see if I can ask him for an opening date. I'll be sure to be there.


----------



## KMan

*Rent*

Rents gotta be pretty high there. I can't even afford to look at a house in that area. 

Michael


----------



## ECXkid04

awesome! i ride on 52 pretty much every ride so im pumped. interested to see what brands theyll carry. im sure business will be pretty good - there are many many cyclists in that area.


----------



## Droptopcheyv

Word on the street is he is interested in carrying KHS, but no contracts have been signed.


----------



## Gregpape23

Any updates?


----------



## Garrison's Cyclery

*Of course there are UPDATES!!!*

Hello All, 
I was forwarded this link and would like to inform everyone that THERE WILL BE A BIKE SHOP OPENING on the corner of RT52N and Twaddell Mill Rd.----Mid February for a soft opening ----GRAND OPENING IN MID MARCH 2009---- 

Garrison's Cyclery of Centreville
5801-A Kennett Pike
Centreville, DE 19807
www.garrisonscyclery.com (working on it...)
[email protected]
Line #1: (302)-384-6827
Fax: (302)-384-6438

I was really trying to get things up and operational for this Christmas season but contractors, vendors, attorneys, Comcast, Delmarva all contributed to this delay... I will be focusing on mid to higher end road, mountain, tri, cyclocross, commuter, kids, crusiers, restorations, etc. I've been doing this for almost 20years and look forward to new faces and all the old ones I've helped over the years. I have secured Moots, Niner, KHS, Argon 18, Tuner, Storck and a few others... I will also be providing fittings on a Waterford Fitmaster paired w/ Fit Systems software and tools to aid in serious performance and comfort gains. I plan on having "UN-scheduled" days... first come first serve... not "it's gonna be 5days,,, 2weeks"...whatever.... too many days off the bike makes anyone angry.
All employees are avid riders and racers, solid mechanical services, quick turn around... Ideas of putting a bicycle specific vending machine outside along side of the building... tubes, goo, Co2, tires levers, h20, allen wrenches, etc.... 

I am open to wants and suggestions. Feel free to email me at: [email protected]

Regards, 
Rob Garrison


----------



## Gregpape23

Wow, This is gonna be great!!!


----------



## smartyiak

*Sweet*

Rob,

Will you have a full lineup of Argon 18s? Road and Tri? The Gallium looks pretty sweet (as does the E-112 and E-114). 

-Smarty


----------



## Droptopcheyv

Hey Rob, 
Its Nick from BCBC. Your warranty frame is at our shop. Any chance you might pick up Norco? I'm trying to get Scott to, but it doesn't look good. I'll have to stop by your shop sometime.


----------



## Garrison's Cyclery

Hey Smarty and Nick, 
Another long day at the shop trying to get floor plans finalized and figure out basic logistics... it's wild what moving a display case can do for a room floor plan! I have a really killer carpenter who is an avid Moots rider and a good friend. He is really helping get this place in order. Turluski's Custom Wood Working in DE. 

Not too sure on Norco... I will probably do no bikes over 4-4.5" of travel... mainly XC and 29er, road and Tri. Norco doesn't offer much in their road line and a 28lb+++ porker of a mtb bike is too much for this area. "You're in 29er county...SON"!!! Plus everyone is a weight wienie these days!

I have KHS for my entry level bikes. They do very affordable, shimano equipped steel, aluminum, carbon/alloy blend frames... I just built a few w/ rhino-lite rims, DT spokes, sealed cartridge bearing hubs, kevlar tires, etc... $799. KHS is up against Raleigh, Fuji, Trek, etc for the low to mid level bikes ($300-$1500). Turner, Moots, Sycip (possibly), Waterford(possibly), Storck, Indy Fab(possibly). I've talked w/ Specialized.... pretty tough stuff for a small local shop... I also don't want to "have to sell" products I don't endorse. There is a lot of garbage out there the OE companies produce. 

Smarty: the Argon 18 line is top notch and I have to sign up for a "program" to get bikes allocated to my store once completed at manufacturing. Kinda like pulling a ticket at the deli and waiting for your "slice". Note: tough to predict what is going to sell and the shop is really buying blind... hence one of the reasons for the Fitmaster Waterford bike paired with a fellow companies software... this will be a really solid approach to figuring out what works when it comes to frames for each particular rider. I really want to avoid selling frames off a wall. Shops have to push products they have in stock. AKA: hanging on the wall costing $$$. 

Gotta go, 
RG


----------



## Garrison's Cyclery

I am always looking for input and what area riders want. Feel free to email me or post comments on this link. I am running with some well thought out ideas already: air and h20 out front, 24hr side of building vending machine w/ tubes, patch kits, Co2, goo, h20, allen wrenches, tire boots, slime, power bars, and on and on..... Bike racks out front to lock up to... rubber flooring when you walk in either door, un-scheduled repair days where individuals can walk in and wait or come back the same afternoon.

RG


----------



## 88 rex

Salsa/Surly? Just wondering/hoping.


----------



## KMan

Garrison's Cyclery said:


> I will also be providing fittings on a Waterford Fitmaster paired w/ Fit Systems software and tools to aid in serious performance and comfort gains.


I'm already interested in getting a real fit. Any idea what you may be charging for a fit? I have some back issues that get aggrivated on the bike......would be nice to know if I was set up properly.

Michael
...from Kennett Square
www.MLKimages.com


----------



## Garrison's Cyclery

I will be doing custom or complete pre-built bikes from Surley. I am undecided on Salsa... I would have to sign up for a "program" and buying a bunch of bikes blindly...it's expensive. I really want to not have the wrong frame/bike hanging on a wall... (make sense?) 

I actually just finished a Karate Monkey and a Long Haul Trucker for two different friends. They both came out super nice. Full custom on both but the owners will use the living daylights out of them. 

RG


----------



## dujobu

*Garrison's*

I'm a friend of Rob's, and he has done a lot of work for me over the years. He's the most talented mechanic I've ever known. He always has the answers to my cycling woes. I'm what they call a clydesdale (270lbs) with size 15s, and he's always got the answer for me when I'm looking for components, etc that will withstand my riding.

I haven't been to the shop in the past couple of weeks, but last time I was there it was all painted and the floors were in. The place is stellar! It looks like no bike shop I've ever seen. It's going to be a much needed addition to the local cycling scene here in the Brandywine Valley. We've got some good shops here, but they all lack in one major area or another. Hopefully Garrison's will fill in those gaps. I'm confident it will.

Tell your friends! Let's make Garrison's a success!


----------



## Garrison's Cyclery

Kind words all around and tons of interest in a fresh shop!!! I love it! I just wish I were open! 

Yes on Surley. 

To early for a decision on Salsa frames and bikes... if customers want it and I have a solid 1st order... I would love to have them in here. 

Fittings are a pretty broad range w/ respect to price. I have done 15min w/ people in the fitting stand and made huge gains for them. Others required 3,4,5 sessions with minor tweaks to dial them in. Fittings will be based on time and what needs to be done. What happens with the rider who comes in and is on the wrong size bike to begin with... Most shops will charge for a fitting, knowing there isn't going to be much gain in comfort or performance. (My opinion: that shop just took the customers $$$) There is a lot of opinion on bike fittings and I will be more than willing to work with the person to get what they want/need and are paying for.... 

Just got in some fresh 2009 Blue Niner Air 9 frames and some Fox RLC forks!! Sweet!! I am working on a few different product lines for road bikes. Look, Time, DeRosa, Waterford, Argon 18, who knows... I can't divulge all my companies!!

RG


----------



## smartyiak

*Clothing/Equipment*

Rob,

Since no one has asked: what brand of clothing/equipment will you have? May I suggest Capo (b/c I like it and it's not too expensive)? 

-Smarty


----------



## cohiba7777

Echoing dujobu's posting - Rob is not only a terrific mechanic but an even better person - I have known Rob for over 8 years now & he not only sold me my bikes but has taken care of them - and me - as if they were his own. He truly epitomizes the spirit of the entrepreneur and I am thrilled to see him with his own shingle hanging from the rafters - there isn't another guy/gal I know who deserves success as much as he does.

Garrison's Cyclery has become my LBS of choice & I hope it will become the choice of many others - 

BP Martin
Wilmington, DE


----------



## smartyiak

*Open?*



cohiba7777 said:


> Garrison's Cyclery has become my LBS of choice & I hope it will become the choice of many others -



Is the store open? 

-Smarty


----------



## cohiba7777

Yes - was up there today - still getting in order but they are open/


----------



## Gregpape23

cohiba7777 said:


> Yes - was up there today - still getting in order but they are open/


Success!!!!!!!!      
Hours? I'll drop by this weekend for sure.


----------



## cohiba7777

He's in all day - catch him most of the time anytime after 3PM


----------

